# Rhinestone Software from Digital Art Solutions



## qdgc8793 (Oct 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has any input about the Digital Art Solutions Stone Stencil Software and kit. I would like to get some advice or knowledge on the product, I am thinking about getting this because its just a software, I can use my existing equipment, the price and it seems to be easy. Please give me honest input. thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the DAS system and happy with it...comes with some bumps and curves in learning but overall it is fine BUT be sure your cutter will work for you. You will need a good down force, accurate feeding, 60 degree blade and adjust the offset correctly.

I had a GX 24 and was not happy with the way it was cutting...leaving just a tiny bit uncut..frustrating to say the least...so sold it and got a Puma III and happy with it

If you want more info, contact me via PM with phone number and we can talk


----------



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

there is another thread that has many different views on the system and the cost. i was in the same boat as you starting to look seriously at it.

printpuppy


----------



## tcbdave (Nov 18, 2007)

Digital Art Solutions is a big RIP OFF! I have bought their software before, and it always has bugs, never works right, and the technical people don't even know how it works. every time i called for help, it was someone different that didn't know what to do. the very few people that do know are never around. and they go through so many employees, none of them have time to learn all the different softwares. the only thing they are good for, is buying the clipart, but that is way way to expensive, as it can be bought cheaper everywhere. Digital Art Solutions, NEVER NEVER NEVER BUY FROM THEM!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

since Dave has posted some negatives...let me add my experiences...
I have used DAS software for over 4 years...maybe just over 3 never had any problems that I did not make
Tech support always responses to my emails and calls when necessary
I have had the same sales rep for most of this time..and recently added one with the Rhinestones system
Overall...I am pleased and I think there are several on the forum who have also had good results


----------



## tcbdave (Nov 18, 2007)

well charles, you have your opinion, and we have ours. and by ours, i mean i know of over a dozen people that won't ever have anything to do with digital art solutions because of being ripped off from them at conventions. their vector software program is a big rip off, and so it the rhinestone softare. but then, myself and the ones i am talking about hold vendors to a higher level than most people do. if anyone needs to make a rhinestone pattern, all you need to do is make the circles in illustrator, corel, and move them in the patterns you need them to be. and there are plenty of fonts out there that have stars, circles, rectangles to make letters. so i guess if you can't even make a simple pattern yourself, and need to rely on a cheap program, your a very easy person to sell to, and the perfect customer for a rip off company like digital art solutions!!!!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Jeez's Dave who pee'd in your wheaties??? Vendors are only as good as the people they are working with, patience is virtue. No you cannot do the same with other software effectively, I am not defending DAS however I have talked to them and even talked to the owner of the company, they were some of the best people I have talked to in this business. So your opinion is just that, your opinion. Maybe if your software was buggy and could not get satisfaction you might think maybe you could contact the owner of DAS and get the results you need.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

well Plan B....I just give up!!...I agree with you...Did you see any specific examples in either of his TWO posts? But this is my last post on this subject...we have chewed it enough


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope I didn't,, he sounds like a unhappy employee to me.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am new to this company (DAS) and all I know is that they offer online tech support, webinars and contact you asap once you contact them with questions. I have yet to see any negative sides to this company. We'll see what happens....


----------



## qdgc8793 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bella : Thanks. What department in DAS do you work in? I'm trying to make this a decision, but it is quite hard when the positives might equal the negatives. Had a problem with another company (T-Jet Blazer Express) when they gave me the run around. Before Hirsch took over, I had many problems and the owner himself avoided every message I left for him. He always had someone else. Most of that problems on the equipment and software I had to figure out alone. But, at least now tha Hirsch is the owner, things are a lot better.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

tshirtnewbie69 said:


> I am new to this company (DAS) and all I know is that they offer online tech support, webinars and contact you asap once you contact them with questions. I have yet to see any negative sides to this company. We'll see what happens....


I am a big fan of this forum and forums in general as it allows you to network with a larger base of people. However, companies with the customer base the size of DAS are bound to have some unhappy customers. Thus, I feel it is important for people to do more than just internet-based research... call them up, take one of the internet webinars, check them out at trade show. This way you will get a first-hand impression of them and then combine that with your internet research to make your decision. 

I know at least 10 people at DAS (inlcuding the owner) and they do about 20 trade shows a year. At about half of them, I will see the owner working in the booth talking directly to the attendees. Something has to be said about his willingness to be open and available to the industry. There is no way he can take everyone's call, but he definitely has a team of knowledgeable professionals working for him that has helped others in this industry.

I believe the OP is doing the correct thing by interacting with the company and getting feedback from users on this forum. Best wishes in whatever your decision is.

Mark


----------



## qdgc8793 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, for your advice. I will definitely look for them in the upcoming ISS show in Long Beach.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I know that Craig Merton and Katie Owen will be at Long Beach. I am sure Craig will be doing the demos and Katie is pretty knowledgeable on the system


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

qdgc8793 said:


> Bella : Thanks. What department in DAS do you work in? I'm trying to make this a decision, but it is quite hard when the positives might equal the negatives. Had a problem with another company (T-Jet Blazer Express) when they gave me the run around. Before Hirsch took over, I had many problems and the owner himself avoided every message I left for him. He always had someone else. Most of that problems on the equipment and software I had to figure out alone. But, at least now tha Hirsch is the owner, things are a lot better.


Sorry, I meant I was new in using this company : ) 
But Matt Fey was my sales rep and was AMAZING every step of the way. They do offer so much help.
And it's true, you can't win everyone over. To me it seems that their customer service is VERY important to them. Everyone has their opinion but I think if you search for negative about that company..you will probably not find too much. You can't please everyone right.

Good luck to you!


----------



## DeStewart (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not a customer of DAS but have attended a trade show seminar done by Mertens, watched several DAS webinars, and even asked a tech question via email which was thoroughly and knowledgeably answered. Mertens was at the trade show I attended and was in the booth every time I happened to pass in the three days I was there. I'm considering purchasing their software (Smart Designer and the Design Studio) based on the positive experience I've had thus far.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been very pleased with everything I purchased from DAS, their support and just their general knowledge of the market. I have one or two items to supplement my DAS stuff (SmartCut Pro, SmartDesigner, Rhinestone Stencil/Decal, and tons of the art collections), but for the most part, DAS always has something that I can use, quickly and easily, to put together awesome designs.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with Slick.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I had Smart Designer for several years. I didn't use it like I should and that is my fault. I planned on giving up Smart Designer and a friend talked me into updating to X4. This is a very good version and I'm glad I updated. It much easier to use. 
I'm pleased with all the training videos that DAS is posting on their website. I would recommend Smart Designer.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I'm so pleased with X4, the webinars & videos, that I just purchased Smart Cut Pro, a cutter & the rhinestone & decal system.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Judy. Be sure to register as an owner as there are some really good videos on the rhinestone system.


----------

